# Cayenne Pepper for rats



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, I've got some rats around the barn again. I've seen evidence of them burrowing under the barn. I went in last night at about 10:30 PM and saw 3 of them in the big coop. I don't really want to put out rat pellets. I just read on line you could put cayenne pepper on the food and it will keep them away from the food. I had heard of putting it in their water for health reasons but had never heard of it keeping rats away. It makes sense but, will it do any harm to the chickens if you use too much?? Will it keep rats from getting in the food??

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

I have gave it to my chickens in there water with no bad effects. They layed more eggs too. It should be hot to rats so may work.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I mixed it with bird seed when I had my ducks. Kept the squirrels out.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I prefer to put rat terriers on the rats. 

The pepper is fine with chickens, it helps them in winter to lay more and stay warm.


----------



## kara_leigh (Jul 28, 2010)

I put it in their food to keep my dogs from eating it. Works like a charm. I'm sure it would work for rats also.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

How much do you put in with the food? I have trouble with squirels. I know cats don't like it because I sprinkle it on the ground under my lean two. They sure can stink things up.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Birds don't have the receptors to feel the heat of pepper. It is a tonic to them and they love it. I buy it by the pound from Atlantic Spice online.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

IIRC I used a tablespoon per gallon of feed. I used 2 gallon buckets for feeders and mixed in a couple tablespoons per bucket. Use a long spoon or stick to mix, not your hands and mix well away from your face.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

BTW, it won't stop goats. I don't think a goat who has broke into the poultry pen pauses gulping long enough to realize that the feed is heavily laced with cayenne pepper.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Me and a baby squirrel just scared the hell out of each other. I had put their feed bowl inside the chicken house to keep that little booger away from it and there he was, eating out of it. I almost fell down my ramp trying to get out, he was squeiling and running around. He finally ran out and up the tree half way just to watch me throw some old bread to the chix.
He won't be eating out of that bowl tomorrow, thanks for the info.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Cyngbaeld said:


> BTW, *it won't stop goats.* I don't think a goat who has broke into the poultry pen pauses gulping long enough to realize that the feed is heavily laced with cayenne pepper.


LOL!

NOTHING will stop goats! BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Is it okay to put cayenne in the feed when its 100* in the shade? I have thieving squirrels.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Ambient temp doesn't make any difference, hot or cold.

I don't know if it will stop squirrels or rats though.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Ambient temp doesn't make any difference, hot or cold.
> 
> I don't know if it will stop squirrels or rats though.


If anyone tries this, please let us all know the results. I'm all for doing anything I can to get rid of varmints that doesn't involve poison. Our little **** hound loves to dig, and he loves the taste of rat baits. 

I may have to put him on Vitamin K prophylatically...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In high enough portions cayenne pepper will stop squirrels from eating poultry and bird seed. Too little cayenne and the squirrels get used to it. The drawback to using too much cayenne is it can get pretty expensive. I used a tablespoon per gallon and went from 10 squirrels in the feed to none. If you already have squirrels or rats in the feed start with close to 1/4 cup per gallon of feed. Needless to say the squirrels reaction after eating some is quite hilarious! If you use 1/4 cup per gallon the squirrels won't even try eating the feed.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

So you are OK with the rats tearing up your insulation, breeding more rats, chewing your electrical wires, pee'ing on your tools, eating your car upholstery, moving into your attic.....

Just as long as they don't eat the chicken food?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

oregon woodsmok said:


> So you are OK with the rats tearing up your insulation, breeding more rats, chewing your electrical wires, pee'ing on your tools, eating your car upholstery, moving into your attic.....
> 
> Just as long as they don't eat the chicken food?


I missed something, didn't I?

<Pony! trots to top of thread to read it all over again...>


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Get your cayenne from atlanticspice.com cheap enough to be generous with it. Or grow your own. Peppers are pretty easy to grow.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

I guess if there is no feed, you end up with no rats, I catch my in live catch cages because I don't want to use poison and the snap traps you can only get one at a time...I am definately getting pepper when I go to the store, does it affect the taste of the eggs?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not that I ever noticed.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I have mice and I make a mix of 3 parts corn meal, 1 part salt, 1 part yeast, and 3 parts plaster of paris. Put this where no other animals can get it.
It bloats the mice and kills them.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

oregon woodsmok said:


> So you are OK with the rats tearing up your insulation, breeding more rats, chewing your electrical wires, pee'ing on your tools, eating your car upholstery, moving into your attic.....
> 
> Just as long as they don't eat the chicken food?


I don't think anyone suggested that at all. I'm saying if I get rid of the food source, they won't continue to be a problem after I trap the ones I can (I don't want to set out poison). No food source, no rats!!

Dave


----------

